# OEM sirius tuner with Pioneer AVIC D3 - will it work?



## badassbaldie (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm going to be purchasing a Pioneer AVIC D3 headunit. I was wondering if my OEM Sirius tuner will work with the Pioneer? Any input would be greatly appreciated! TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: OEM sirius tuner with Pioneer AVIC D3 - will it work? (badassbaldie)*

no it won't, but we do sell the sirius tuner or the XM equivelent for your D3 if you'd like to get one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: OEM sirius tuner with Pioneer AVIC D3 - will it work? ([email protected])*

look at this link. if u have a sharkfin it will.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3247187


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: OEM sirius tuner with Pioneer AVIC D3 - will it work? (vwboy308)*

I don't think so. That thread is about switching OEM tuners from Sirius to XM. And using the OEM antenna witth an aftermarket radio and aftermarket satellite tuner.


----------

